# Just saved €350 on house & contents insurance....



## oysterman (18 Feb 2005)

*Just saved €350 on house & contents insurance....*

What follows is neither rocket science nor is it new on AAM but thought it might be worthwhile as a reminder in any case:-

Moved house about a year ago and in the rush took EBS house & contents insurance (I know, I know.....). Renewed late 2004 - it had fallen to c.€750 so I did nothing and inertia renewed.

In the last couple of weeks have been in the process of moving mortgage to nib's excellent ECB+0.79% tracker (but that's a story for another day) and the manager in nib said she could get me an unbeatable price on insurance.

Before going into her I clicked onto www.123.ie and got a quote - with Allianz (as was my EBS "brokered" policy) for higher rebuild cost than my existing policy (on the advice of the surveyor). Came out at just over €400.

Woman in nib simply couldn't believe it - she was going straight home to move to 123.ie. Apparently Allianz (which is sold by nib) won't give a discount to nib employees because they say that they've knocked down the pricing on nib policies to the bone......

I didn't ever really believe the extent of the rip-off on insurance sold by mortgage providers.

Free money, if you ask me.


----------



## Dr Moriarty (18 Feb 2005)

Nice move, oysterman, did something similar myself recently.

The saving should be spent on a personal treat - say, a nice meal out with a good bottle of wine, so you can raise your glasses in celebration of your former insurance provider's loss?


----------



## oysterman (18 Feb 2005)

Good Doc,

You've prompted a thought....

With all the money that dedicated followers of this site save, do any of us ever do anything really useful with it? I say this because I'm sitting here importing music into my iPod - I'm already way ahead of you, having already spent my windfall on more electronic gadgetery that I don't need in the slightest.

Dinner out? Now there's a good idea - particularly because it'll push me into the red on the whole insurance "saving" transaction....


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (18 Feb 2005)

I did this too (switched from default mortgage provider house insurance to a 3rd party insurer) and saved. We rang BOI to see if they wanted to keep our customer but the nice lady on the phone didn't even entertain us with a competing quote. Nice to know the banks must be making enough money to turn customers away like that.


----------



## diyguyjoe (18 Feb 2005)

Seems 123.ie are offering pretty good deals at the moment. We also reduced our cost from about 850 to 620 by going to 123.ie.
Both the old and new policies were Allianz, the old one was via a broker. I asked if they could match it but they couldn't/wouldn't.


----------



## techman29 (18 Feb 2005)

Try FBD as well.

Just as competitive as 123.ie


----------



## sinead76 (18 Feb 2005)

*house insurance*

I got a call from a broker offering me insurance for 3 hundred and something (15 or 50 - i kind of got a shock at the 300 bit)
Dug out the documentation and found that we are currently paying €591 (for 11 months) with mortgage provider FA :rolleyes 
Meant to change long ago but put it on the long finger and its nearly due for renewal now so I might hold on and see what next years premium is and say, ummmm NO!


----------



## Sleppeah (22 Feb 2005)

*Re: house insurance*

Same here - had a Allianz (via EBS) policy for 650 odd, and switched to a Allianz (via 123.ie) for 350 odd.


----------



## sullynew (22 Feb 2005)

*Go to allianz online and get a further €40 discount*

If you go to allianzdirect online  you will get it even cheaper with the extra discount available and if you have another policy with them they will give up to another €40 discount on home insurance. Ie i have a car insurance policy with them also. Ps try different values cos amazingly sometimes higher buildings and contents amounts can be cheaper.


----------

